# Code 490



## Salpacker

Ambulatory Surgery Centers not billing with rev code 490 with a bill type 831, they are billing with a 360 instead.  Anyone aware of any documnetation stating this shouldn't be billed this way I would greatly appreciate you sharing this information.  This is needed ASAP as I have already spoke with the provider.


----------



## cconroycpch

Rev code 360 is used for OR Services and is used by hospitals.  ASC's should bill with Rev code 490 (Ambulatory Surgical Care) which emcompasses all facilities fees, not just the OR.


----------



## Salpacker

*Rev code 490*

We are trying to find documentation that states a 490 should be used by ASC's and have not had any luck.  Do you know where we can find this to forward on to a provider??


----------



## sdeaton

Try this link and go to page 88 to see Rev 490 for ASC. This is the manual that contains the revenue codes and other information associated with CMS-1450 (UB04).  

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c25.pdf


----------

